
The Coldest Winter - SF - gibsonf1
http://thecoldestwintersf.com/
======
gibsonf1
This is a new startup selling firewood in San Francisco (it's my neighbor) - I
really like the clever/creative website.

~~~
SwellJoe
So, selling _firewood_ now counts as a startup as long as they have a website?

------
Mz
I wonder if the name is a reference to the remark attributed to Mark Twain
that "The coldest winter I ever spent was a summer in San Francisco".

(Snopes says Twain never said that. Still, a lot of folks give it as a Twain
quote.)

